

Ask HN: SaaS forum with integrated login - _pdp_

Hi Hacker News,<p>We are looking for a forum software to integrate into secapps.com. Is there a SaaS product out there that already does that? The requirements are:<p>* Integrated login - once logged in via secapps.com you are logged in into the forum as well
* Fairly good looking and customisable
* Flexible pricing plan - it may be used by more than 50,000 customers<p>Help is much appreciated. Feel free to provide your shameless plug.
======
czardoz
Discourse comes to mind:
[http://www.discourse.org/](http://www.discourse.org/)

